# When do You Get More Green Squares



## jjmcc (Feb 13, 2005)

How many points do you need before your rep goes up and you get more green squares next to your post count..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2005)

I believe the first jump is at about 50 points.
Heres 2 threads in the support forum which go into some detail on the rep system. 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13010
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19226


----------

